# 88% of consumers who search mobile call or go to that business within 24 hours!



## seomichael

*88% of consumers who search for a type of local business on a mobile device call or go to that business within 24 hours.*

Source: http://localvox.com/7-jaw-dropping-...e-how-your-run-your-local-business-this-year/

I want to do some market research specifically with painting contractors. 

For those on this forum that are using Google Analytics for their website (and anyone with a website should be using Google Analytics)...if you are willing, please give me some insight on mobile traffic for your site. 

With any statistic I believe it is dependent on what market you are targeting. I feel this statistic weights heavy on brick and mortar type stores and would like to know how it compares to painting contractors in general. 

If you would...check you Google Analytics info and tell me your stats. You can find it here on the left hand side of your menu: 









Please let me know percentage of traffic as well as devices being used. 

I promise to take this information and provide a really cool inforgraph of the information provided.....all for FREE of course to my fellow Paint talkers. 

It would be really cool to see how the above stat correlates to painting contractors. For some reason I think people searching for contractors might be using desktop more so that they have more control over search for reviews, entire site analysis, etc. 

Thanks in advance.

Michael


----------



## ProWallGuy

I have it on my site, but can't use it anymore as my site was under "pending" forever, then went "live" but when I try to view it it says "This location not supported."


----------



## vermontpainter

And all the paint talkers started purchasing leads from agencies promising to target cell phone searchers. 

$25 a pop. 

:jester:


----------



## seomichael

vermontpainter said:


> And all the paint talkers started purchasing leads from agencies promising to target cell phone searchers.
> 
> $25 a pop.
> 
> :jester:


Ok, yeah, good point....I'm only looking for organic (natural) searches. If you are purchasing mobile ads or paying for mobile searches please let me know when posting stats. 

I am really just interested in how many searches are done by desktop vs. mobile for natural searches for painting contractors. 

And just to get this out of the way I don't have anything to sell in terms of mobile searches. I want to use this information for my own market research (and possibly for my own customers.)


----------



## vermontpainter

seomichael said:


> Ok, yeah, good point....I'm only looking for organic (natural) searches. If you are purchasing mobile ads or paying for mobile searches please let me know when posting stats.
> 
> I am really just interested in how many searches are done by desktop vs. mobile for natural searches for painting contractors.
> 
> And just to get this out of the way I don't have anything to sell in terms of mobile searches. I want to use this information for my own market research (and possibly for my own customers.)


I'll be most curious to see how many here are looking at their GA or have it at all. Could be a good wake up call on why it is important.


----------



## seomichael

ProWallGuy said:


> I have it on my site, but can't use it anymore as my site was under "pending" forever, then went "live" but when I try to view it it says "This location not supported."


On Google Analytics?
www.*google*.com/*analytics*

I've seen this with Places but not analytics. Interesting....let me know some details and maybe I can help. Shoot me a pm if you don't want you info posted here.


----------



## seomichael

vermontpainter said:


> I'll be most curious to see how many here are looking at their GA or have it at all. Could be a good wake up call on why it is important.


Anyone with a website in my opinion...or at least those that has customers coming to their site should have GA. You have to have a way to know who is coming to your site, how many people are coming, and where they are coming from. 

Good points Vermontpainter!


----------



## vermontpainter

seomichael said:


> Anyone with a website in my opinion...or at least those that has customers coming to their site should have GA. You have to have a way to know who is coming to your site, how many people are coming, and where they are coming from.
> 
> Good points Vermontpainter!


The trend around here for the past few years has been to farm all that out to companies like Footbridge that are all inclusive, and then just sit here and make posts about painters whites, brushes, shoes, safety concerns and jobsite radios. 

I would bet you that more people have the Painttalk App than the GA App. 

We are armchair quarterbacks, not business people.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Here's my breakdown from June 1, 2013 to present:

Desktop - 2,043

Mobile - 446

Tablet - 365

BTW I check my analytics EVERY day. It's really cool watching it real time and checking your email to find a lead. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter

Rbriggs82 said:


> Here's my breakdown from June 1, 2013 to present:
> 
> Desktop - 2,043
> 
> Mobile - 446
> 
> Tablet - 365
> 
> BTW I check my analytics EVERY day. It's really cool watching it real time and checking your email to find a lead. :thumbup:


Right on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82

For organic search results from the same time period:

Desktop: 1,042

Mobile: 240

Tablet: 150


----------



## Sir Mixalot

June 1, 2013 to Nov. 30, 2013:

Desktop - 4935

Mobile - 1064

Tablet - 910


----------



## seomichael

vermontpainter said:


> The trend around here for the past few years has been to farm all that out to companies like Footbridge that are all inclusive, and then just sit here and make posts about painters whites, brushes, shoes, safety concerns and jobsite radios.
> 
> I would bet you that more people have the Painttalk App than the GA App.
> 
> We are armchair quarterbacks, not business people.


A lot of people on here using that service? Just curious...


----------



## seomichael

Rbriggs82 said:


> Here's my breakdown from June 1, 2013 to present:
> 
> Desktop - 2,043
> 
> Mobile - 446
> 
> Tablet - 365
> 
> BTW I check my analytics EVERY day. It's really cool watching it real time and checking your email to find a lead. :thumbup:


Thank you for the stats! Thats what I'm talking about! Looks like you are getting some good traffic over all. 

Thanks again


----------



## vermontpainter

seomichael said:


> A lot of people on here using that service? Just curious...


If you do a search of this site, you will probably find that its among the more popular.


----------



## seomichael

Rbriggs82 said:


> For organic search results from the same time period:
> 
> Desktop: 1,042
> 
> Mobile: 240
> 
> Tablet: 150


Perfect! Thanks


----------



## seomichael

Sir Mixalot said:


> June 1, 2013 to Nov. 30, 2013:
> 
> Desktop - 4935
> 
> Mobile - 1064
> 
> Tablet - 910


Nice! Again looks like you are getting good traffic. Looks like stats are about 1/4 to 1/5 to tablet and mobile each. Majority is still desktop as I expected. 

Thanks again.


----------



## DeanV

Something is wrong with my tracking.  Or I get more calls from google searches than I see from google analytics.

Nevermind. Needed to tweak a report setting. I do not check it much,


----------



## PatsPainting

Here is for the last month

I use statcounter instead of GA


Pat


----------



## seomichael

DeanV said:


> Something is wrong with my tracking. Or I get more calls from google searches than I see from google analytics.


Do you have Google Places? Possible they are making calls right from the search instead of going to your site. I can't find that stat but I read once that most consumers don't even click to the website....they just take the phone number listed and make the call. 

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## DeanV

I forgot to change the report dates so it did not show very many, and I used to have issues with my site. It looks ok now. 

For google local, I am still stuck with living in different town than where I work.


----------



## seomichael

PatsPainting said:


> Here is for the last month
> 
> I use statcounter instead of GA
> 
> 
> Pat


Looks like good software. Wasn't familair with it before now. 

What's your feedback on it?


----------



## PatsPainting

seomichael said:


> Looks like good software. Wasn't familair with it before now.
> 
> What's your feedback on it?


It's great, tells you just about everything you need. I have been using it for over a year now. I know somebody here suggested it. I think it was Ken.

I'm on the free plan, depending on your site and traffic you can pay for longer history of your stats. For sites that get allot of traffic.


Pat


----------



## vermontpainter

DeanV said:


> I forgot to change the report dates so it did not show very many, and I used to have issues with my site. It looks ok now.
> 
> For google local, I am still stuck with living in different town than where I work.


Would you consider using this as your avatar for a while? 

:jester:


----------



## straight_lines

vermontpainter said:


> The trend around here for the past few years has been to farm all that out to companies like Footbridge that are all inclusive, and then just sit here and make posts about painters whites, brushes, shoes, safety concerns and jobsite radios.
> 
> I would bet you that more people have the Painttalk App than the GA App.
> 
> We are armchair quarterbacks, not business people.


Hey I resemble that remark.


----------



## vermontpainter

straight_lines said:


> Hey I resemble that remark.


That was an unfair blanket statement by me. 

There are many very notable exceptions!


----------



## straight_lines

I dropped FB this month, will be hiring someone else to take over soon. Better content.

It worked for so long I was hesitant to change.


----------



## vermontpainter

straight_lines said:


> I dropped FB this month, will be hiring someone else to take over soon. Better content.
> 
> It worked for so long I was hesitant to change.


Its a curse, Tommy. Because you can write, no one else's will be as good. Just make your own.


----------



## straight_lines

Very true, don't know why I have not been motivated to write anything at all lately.


----------



## seomichael

straight_lines said:


> I dropped FB this month, will be hiring someone else to take over soon. Better content. It worked for so long I was hesitant to change.


 What's everyone's feedback? Did they help you personally with good rankings?


----------



## George Z

vermontpainter said:


> Its a curse, Tommy. Because you can write, no one else's will be as good. Just make your own.


Good point. The good copywriters are expensive. If you are an ok writer write yourself. You are much closer to what you want to say.


----------



## vermontpainter

George Z said:


> Good point. The good copywriters are expensive. If you are an ok writer write yourself. You are much closer to what you want to say.


Very true. I write our company content in the same tone as the experience the customer is going to receive with us. No one else can really articulate that the way you can by doing it in house. 

Granted no one really reads ALL of what you write on a company blog, but the tone of it and the sense they take away from what the do see and read is most important and hard to duplicate. 

Ecopainting does a great job of it, especially innovative in having multiple voices within the company contribute to it.


----------



## straight_lines

seomichael said:


> What's everyone's feedback? Did they help you personally with good rankings?


Yes the site did very well for a few years. Not so much anymore, in fact it out right stinks for my target keywords right now.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco.

its like this, SEO sucks flat out. Viral traction is what drives traffic. As a painter, marketer, and fullstack developer, I feel I have a place to speak on the subject. 

the fact is, not very many people are going to spur of the moment find a painter, and that what mobile is all about, impulse. Actually, you will get more leads from angies list than you ever will with a #1 in the serp. If you want SEO to really work you will have to utterly dominate, which is not that hard in small towns, but its not worth it when there's much better options.

Take paintfly for example, the mobile version is more interactive than the desktop, why? Because mobile is powerful! But I'm not about to put my anything I do in the hands of google and let them decide my fate, one update and you could be gone. Instead I want followers, RSS subscribers, email subscribers, etc. No matter what happens I can reach people.

My viral strategy is the quiz http://ta.gd/quizme before I updated it was really fast, and half of the users would invite a friend to try (users were painters) I had 300 uniques in 24 hrs, locally. I had a total of 1300 attempts before I updated it to prevent backing up, it made loading slow and brought sharing to a screeching halt. Fixing it though.

so, SEO is good for highly searched terms, if you're are a bailbondsmen, or lawyer, you need a good SEO strategy. If you're a painter, put no more than 5% into SEO and the rest in viral marketing campaigns that actually catch people attention. I'll give one example before I leave. Interact with local journalist on twitter, retweet, fav, comment, whatever. Build a relationship with them and you're press release coverage chances just went up about 99% that's real marketing, not spamming links to rank for terms no body is searching for.

credentials:
painter
http://travissummerlin.tumblr.com/resume
developer/marketer
http://ta.gd/hireme
paintfly
http://ta.gd/paintfly


----------



## ligboozer

nextlevelpaintco. said:


> http://travissummerlin.tumblr.com/resume
> developer/marketer
> http://ta.gd/hireme
> paintfly
> http://ta.gd/paintfly


 
Not for nothing, but your tumblr page is one of the most unprofessional, poorly written pages I have seen. 

If you want to be taken seriously as a "codemonkey" and "all around badass", misspellings, poor grammar and trashing a former boss are peculiar ways to go about it.


----------



## PatsPainting

nextlevelpaintco. said:


> its like this, SEO sucks flat out. Viral traction is what drives traffic. As a painter, marketer, and fullstack developer, I feel I have a place to speak on the subject.


So what your saying is forget about Google and start tweeting with the weather lady from your local news to generate leads?

I dunno bud.... Don't over think it, If your page is gone because of an update then you were doing something wrong in the first place. 

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter

Oh brother.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco.

PatsPainting said:


> So what your saying is forget about Google and start tweeting with the weather lady from your local news to generate leads?
> 
> I dunno bud.... Don't over think it, If your page is gone because of an update then you were doing something wrong in the first place.
> 
> Pat


no, journalist/reporters to get press releases picked up. Would you rather pay for an that most will not even look at, or get a half page business write up for free?

never mind, just never mind. Yes, google is where its at!


----------



## PatsPainting

nextlevelpaintco. said:


> no, journalist/reporters to get press releases picked up. Would you rather pay for an that most will not even look at, or get a half page business write up for free?
> 
> never mind, just never mind. Yes, google is where its at!


How many 1/2 page press releases have you had?

Pat


----------



## nextlevelpaintco.

PatsPainting said:


> How many 1/2 page press releases have you had?
> 
> Pat


Actually, I've worked with a multitude of businesses in many industries on campaigns. Mostly automating networking and blog post. I still always live monitor and set alerts with whatever the networks are.

usually the standard is to develop a local network (mostly we do all the following at first) we then list key people. Whatever local news writer or reporter covers your industry would be the key person if you're shooting for press. You can usually find all their links at the top or bottom of the articles they publish.

Next set up alerts from your list using key words. The keywords would obviously be related to your business or your next big move you want to promote.

Take this example, we had local bizjournal reporters on our list. They posted on Facebook they were looking for the triads top builders. Immediately my partner and I got with an exec of the construction company we were working for and got some numbers, whipped together a quick slideshare page, and took to twitter. We were the 1st (atleast on twitter) to get her attention. Out of 25 builders we got coverage http://m.bizjournals.com/triad/news/2013/09/13/busiest-triad-home-builders.html


----------



## nextlevelpaintco.

PatsPainting said:


> If your page is gone because of an update then you were doing something wrong in the first place.
> 
> Pat


the quiz works, its just slow. Slow loading slowed sharing is all. Its no big deal because we're switching to amazon web services and redesigning everything, including the quiz before we activate profiles. This test is key to ensure quality professionals signup on a mass scale. It will be the filter for sign up. Try it from your mobile device http://ta.gd/quizme android and windows is fine, but ios is a little glitchy.


----------



## seomichael

nextlevelpaintco. said:


> My viral strategy is the quiz http://ta.gd/quizme before I updated it was really fast, and half of the users would invite a friend to try (users were painters) I had 300 uniques in 24 hrs, locally. I had a total of 1300 attempts before I updated it to prevent backing up, it made loading slow and brought sharing to a screeching halt.]


 I agree a viral strategy is powerful. Not questioning your post but just for sake of statistics how many of those quiz takers were customers looking for a painting contractor.....painting contractors taking the quiz doesn't count. Also, out of those quiz takers, how many turned into paying customers. Like I said I'm not challenging you. You may be onto something. I'm interested in the stats and conversion. Thanks for the insight. Interested in hearing more on your strategy. I'm willing to learn where I can. I'm not being condescending I really want to know.


----------



## seomichael

PatsPainting said:


> If your page is gone because of an update then you were doing something wrong in the first place. Pat


Pat is right. This is a very valid point.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco.

seomichael said:


> I agree a viral strategy is powerful. Not questioning your post but just for sake of statistics how many of those quiz takers were customers looking for a painting contractor.....painting contractors taking the quiz doesn't count. Also, out of those quiz takers, how many turned into paying customers. Like I said I'm not challenging you. You may be onto something. I'm interested in the stats and conversion. Thanks for the insight. Interested in hearing more on your strategy. I'm willing to learn where I can. I'm not being condescending I really want to know.


no paying customers as there is no business model implemented. The conversion was signups at around 50 to 60% last I checked. We have a freemium model planned, but we we have to have high scalabilty before we go full blown.

you may have misunderstood the concept. I'm not promoting myself as a contractor, but as a short term hourly worker who helps companies that are in a bind and need last minute professional help without the stress of keeping me busy once the project is complete.

As of now I am the only one who's available to work. So as far as being hired, I have a list, and its working like a charm. This gives me a chance not just to make money, but to let local contractors know who I am, what I'm doing, and get feedback. In the next few weeks we will redesign, rebuild, and start activating accounts.

the idea is to provide a resource for painting contractors to find professional last minute help on the fly. Contractors can browse profiles, few resumes, portfolios, and even auto find the nearest paintfly painter that is available for work. They can either send a work request to the painter, or post the job in a public stream to let everyone bid against each other, hourly or per job or whatever compensation method the contractor specified.

I know its confusing because I'm promoting myself more than anything, but it works. The version being worked on now i will completley disassociate myself other than having a profile like everyone else. The next version will have a service or product feel to it, instead of one individual (me) like it does now.

hope that explains it better


----------



## nextlevelpaintco.

seomichael said:


> Pat is right. This is a very valid point.


no, its not valid at all. As posted above, the page is not gone, it is not down, it never disappeared. It just loads slower than the first version. The update was because if you got a question wrong, you could just back up in your browser and tap the right one. We had to stop that but it caused it to load slow. It needs to be cleaned and compressed with available cached versions and it will be lighting fast! Right now the test is not a big fish and it will be taken care of later. Right now my primary concerns are just networking and getting feedback from local contractors in order to build a great product. We don't want to build first and change later, we want try and get as close as we can on the next one. We're completley bootstrapping this thing so we have to be smart and cautious.


----------



## Alltimate Painting

vermontpainter said:


> I'll be most curious to see how many here are looking at their GA or have it at all. Could be a good wake up call on why it is important.


Have you looked at the statistics of people that enter 802paint.com. I think its a good idea for signage because its easy to remember...area code and 5 little letters. Just wondering if you looked at your stats on people who entered your website by punching the in the url directly to the address bar.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco.

Alltimate Painting said:


> Have you looked at the statistics of people that enter 802paint.com.


 here's some detailed stats on 802paint https://ahrefs.com/site-explorer/overview/subdomains/802paint.com


----------



## seomichael

nextlevelpaintco. said:


> no, its not valid at all. As posted above, the page is not gone, it is not down, it never disappeared. It just loads slower than the first version. The update was because if you got a question wrong, you could just back up in your browser and tap the right one. We had to stop that but it caused it to load slow. It needs to be cleaned and compressed with available cached versions and it will be lighting fast! Right now the test is not a big fish and it will be taken care of later. Right now my primary concerns are just networking and getting feedback from local contractors in order to build a great product. We don't want to build first and change later, we want try and get as close as we can on the next one. We're completley bootstrapping this thing so we have to be smart and cautious.


 Not to put words in anyone's mouth but I think pat and myself were not specifically talking about your quiz. We were referencing your earlier post:


nextlevelpaintco. said:


> But I'm not about to put my anything I do in the hands of google and let them decide my fate, one update and you could be gone.





PatsPainting said:


> , If your page is gone because of an update then you were doing something wrong in the first place. Pat


----------



## nextlevelpaintco.

seomichael said:


> Not to put words in anyone's mouth but I think pat and myself were not specifically talking about your quiz. We were referencing your earlier post:


oh oh, yeah I understand, sorry. Yes, that is true. I was just trying to emphasize, how much more important networking, rss subscribers, email subscribers, etc. Is than search. Major site have been deindexed before. http://www.web****ews.com/digg-this-digg-gets-de-indexed-from-google-2013-03
digg
http://www.searchenginepeople.com/blog/5-big-name-failures.html
jcpenny, ezine, and more.

I don't imagine local painting sites would need to worry, but glitches happen. That's all I meant


----------



## Rich Littlefield

seomichael said:


> *88% of consumers who search for a type of local business on a mobile device call or go to that business within 24 hours.*
> 
> Source: http://localvox.com/7-jaw-dropping-...e-how-your-run-your-local-business-this-year/
> 
> I want to do some market research specifically with painting contractors.
> 
> For those on this forum that are using Google Analytics for their website (and anyone with a website should be using Google Analytics)...if you are willing, please give me some insight on mobile traffic for your site.
> 
> With any statistic I believe it is dependent on what market you are targeting. I feel this statistic weights heavy on brick and mortar type stores and would like to know how it compares to painting contractors in general.
> 
> If you would...check you Google Analytics info and tell me your stats. You can find it here on the left hand side of your menu:
> 
> View attachment 20709
> 
> 
> Please let me know percentage of traffic as well as devices being used.
> 
> I promise to take this information and provide a really cool inforgraph of the information provided.....all for FREE of course to my fellow Paint talkers.
> 
> It would be really cool to see how the above stat correlates to painting contractors. For some reason I think people searching for contractors might be using desktop more so that they have more control over search for reviews, entire site analysis, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Michael


Michael, here ya go. Here is one I've worked with for a while.


----------



## seomichael

Rich Littlefield said:


> Michael, here ya go. Here is one I've worked with for a while.


Awesome, thanks Rich!


----------



## seomichael

*Infograph*

Here are some preliminary results so far. I also used some data on the statistics from other painting contractors I know but overall it looks pretty consistent. On average I think it's fair to say around 75% of traffic comes from desktop while the other 25% is shared between tablet and mobile users. 

What does everyone think of these results? Will this change the way you are marketing online? Did anyone expect these results? 

It would be interesting to know conversion rates for desktop vs. mobile/tablet. A lot of traffic is no good unless they are turning into customers. 

Either way this is helpful information to me. Thank you to everyone that has contributed.


----------



## Alltimate Painting

I just set up a goal conversion tracking. I have similar numbers to the above so Ill let you know in about a year what my conversion looks like per device. I'd think this feature is more beneficial to collect keyword data rather than the device people are coming from. I don't know how you can target market tablets/phones/desktop. Target marketing keywords is much easier.

Also, this doesn't show your true conversion because some people call and some fill out the form. Mobile users are probably more likely to call due to tiny keyboards and a click to call button on their phone. 

How would you target market a specific device? 

Below is a video showing instructions on how to set up goal conversion tracking.


----------



## straight_lines




----------



## seomichael

Alltimate Painting said:


> I just set up a goal conversion tracking. I have similar numbers to the above so Ill let you know in about a year what my conversion looks like per device. I'd think this feature is more beneficial to collect keyword data rather than the device people are coming from. I don't know how you can target market tablets/phones/desktop. Target marketing keywords is much easier.
> 
> Also, this doesn't show your true conversion because some people call and some fill out the form. Mobile users are probably more likely to call due to tiny keyboards and a click to call button on their phone.
> 
> How would you target market a specific device?
> 
> Below is a video showing instructions on how to set up goal conversion tracking.
> 
> How To Setup Google Goal Conversion Tracking - YouTube



Great video and great points! 

I'm not sure really seo wise how you would target specific devices. I know in adwords there is an option to target but I believe seo would be more of an overall local target. 

This technique is huge in that it will show you keywords based on those that opt in to your call to action. 

Again great stuff, thanks!


----------



## Luke S.

seomichael said:


> *88% of consumers who search for a type of local business on a mobile device call or go to that business within 24 hours.*
> 
> Source: http://localvox.com/7-jaw-dropping-...e-how-your-run-your-local-business-this-year/
> 
> I want to do some market research specifically with painting contractors.
> 
> For those on this forum that are using Google Analytics for their website (and anyone with a website should be using Google Analytics)...if you are willing, please give me some insight on mobile traffic for your site.
> 
> With any statistic I believe it is dependent on what market you are targeting. I feel this statistic weights heavy on brick and mortar type stores and would like to know how it compares to painting contractors in general.
> 
> If you would...check you Google Analytics info and tell me your stats. You can find it here on the left hand side of your menu:
> 
> View attachment 20709
> 
> 
> Please let me know percentage of traffic as well as devices being used.
> 
> I promise to take this information and provide a really cool inforgraph of the information provided.....all for FREE of course to my fellow Paint talkers.
> 
> It would be really cool to see how the above stat correlates to painting contractors. For some reason I think people searching for contractors might be using desktop more so that they have more control over search for reviews, entire site analysis, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Michael


88% of all statistics are made up


----------



## creativeeyeball

Your on a good point SEOMICHAEL. With this said, google+ is a must for all local search marketers. Google + will be replacing google places one day and those who have built a strong google+ community will outrank the late adapters. As with places, google+ reviews are a major tipping point for people looking for products and services.
________________
"
commercial-industrial-paint-companies"
"
serving michigan-ohio-indiana"
"""
elastomeric-metal-roof-painting"""


----------

